# iCloud Drive peine à se synchroniser…



## michelgoldbergjazz (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Peut-être un problème de synchronisation iCloud chez moi : mon dossier document est en attente de téléchargement (nuage en pointillé) et mon dossier Bureau a une icône de nuage pleine).
J'ai préalablement dissocié ces deux dossiers de iCloud puis les ai re-associé (pour résoudre le "problème" de nuage du dossier Bureau).
Je précise que les fichiers et sous-dossier se synchronisent sans problème d'un appareil à l'autre…
il y a des problèmes similaires sur d'autre fichiers rattachés à des applications stockant les fichiers sur iCloud.

Dans le cas des fichiers et dossiers liés à des, applications, j'ai mis les éléments en attente de synchronisation à la corbeille, puis remis à leur place dans le Drive d'iCloud, mais ça n'a rien changé.
Idem pour le Bureau et Documents…

Apple me dit qu'il peut se passer plus de 24 heures pour que les éléments soient bien synchronisés.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Mac OS 12.6
Merci.


----------



## hbordeaux (8 Octobre 2022)

Même problème Depuis la dernière mise a jour de monterey


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (8 Octobre 2022)

Hum, oui : je n'arrête pas d'avoir des soucis de synchro depuis cette MÀJ mais je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement .


----------



## hbordeaux (9 Octobre 2022)

j’ai tout fermer sur drive, onedrive ,Dropbox mypasseport cloud et rien n’y fait.J’ai changé les noms des dossiers et rien ne se synchronise sur iPad iPhone .


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (9 Octobre 2022)

Oulah, c'est bien pire que pour moi !!!
Je note que ce problème apparait souvent dans les recherches google avec les mots clés <iCloud Drive, Monterey, issues, problèmes, etc.>
Il y a probablement quelque chose qui ne va pas !


----------



## MrTom (9 Octobre 2022)

*Cela ne sert à rien de poster plusieurs fois, je ferme ici.*


----------

